

Emacs VS Sublime Text 2 (on PC) - baby

hey guys! stackoverflow and stackdeveloper doesn't seem to want me to ask this question there. So I guess here is the last place where I'll be able to find answers!<p>I'm struggling to find a VS between emacs and sublime text.<p>The only difference I've found is it's easier to use sublime text. I don't care about easiness but efficiency. I've watched a bunch of emacs video and it seemed really efficient, played a bit with it but didn't really dig into it as I found a lot of people talking about sublime text.<p>Also I'm on windows, is emacs the same as on ubuntu or is it limited in some sort?<p>I'm thinking about programming in c++ with it. (I've also seen people using emacs to browse/post on HN, how do they do that??).<p>Thank-you!
======
chromejs10
Well I mean it's all what you are used to. Personally, I've fallen in love
with Emacs once you realize it's power. A lot of people don't like all the
keyboard shortcuts you have to memorize, but in the end it all becomes muscle
memory. I've used Textmate, SublimeText2, VIM (though not extensively) and
they are all great editors. But for me, Emacs is insanely powerful, incredibly
customizable, and once you start getting into it and get all your .emacs set
how you like it, it's hard to beat. In the end though, they are all just text
editors. Try them all and see what suits you best.

~~~
baby
Also is it the same emacs on pc and unix?

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Yes. However in Macs you'd want some different basic keybindings, due to the
MAC key.

------
fredsanford
If you're interested in efficiency use vim.

